# Any interest in a group buy for dayacom's cupid pen?



## edstreet (Jul 9, 2013)

I am posting this on someone else behalf.  The question is wanting to obtain some of the dayacom's cupid pens and there seems to be no vendors for this so thus the possibility of a group buy.

Cupid Twist Ball Pen Kit - DAYACOM INDUSTRIAL CO., LTD


----------



## Tom T (Jul 9, 2013)

Ed,
How many need to be bought at one time.  They look nice, but I probably only could use 7 or so.  What is the approximate cost?


----------



## edstreet (Jul 9, 2013)

I have no idea on that part.  I was hoping they would have posted here by now.


----------



## beck3906 (Jul 9, 2013)

The link says minimum order is 300.  Is there that much interest?


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Jul 9, 2013)

How much?


----------



## BRENDA WITTE (Jul 10, 2013)

I am defineitly  interested. Depending on price, I would like to have about 5-10. Plus, we have to buy bushings, too. And, possibly, drill bits.


----------



## BRENDA WITTE (Jul 10, 2013)

When these kits first came out, the minimum purchase was 500kits. They have dropped down to 300.


----------



## edstreet (Jul 10, 2013)

BRENDA WITTE said:


> I am defineitly  interested. Depending on price, I would like to have about 5-10. Plus, we have to buy bushings, too. And, possibly, drill bits.



This is your thread now


----------



## SteveG (Jul 10, 2013)

This pen design looks like it would have marketable potential, but I did not see cost info, other than it is grouped with the "High end" kits which is not a good thing.
Steve


----------



## jallan (Jul 10, 2013)

I would also be interested but depends on the pricing


----------



## Walter Carulli (Jul 11, 2013)

I would also be interested but depends on the pricing


----------



## Dorno (Jul 11, 2013)

Very very hard to say if interested when we don't have any idea how much they are per kit. Some of dayacoms kits are in excess of 50 or 60 Dollars US a kit so  I can just see anyone who say's they will have 10 and finding out that they have just agreed to $600 order for one pen :frown:

can we get any idea on price before we are as to commit ?

Cheers  Ian


----------



## dabbler (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm interested but have to agree - an indication of likely pricing is needed.

Dorno - sending you a PM.


----------



## jyreene (Jul 11, 2013)

Ditto. I would need a price.


----------



## edstreet (Jul 11, 2013)

Brenda would have to answer that as she is the one who has priced things out.  I just started the thread for her.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 11, 2013)

Is this a "high end" twist pen?????

Ray


----------



## Jerryz (Jul 13, 2013)

What's the pricing?


----------



## SteveG (Jul 13, 2013)

This looks like a dead thread. There appears to be some interest in this kit, but the thread is just wandering. We have not heard from "Brenda", described as the one to know details. Can edstreet prompt some response from Brenda?


----------



## edstreet (Jul 13, 2013)

I have tried.  will try again.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2013)

Pricing would be in the ballpark of $30, if you can muster 300.  This estimates Customs, shipping and other variables.  You would have to pay in advance and all be ONE color.  If all went perfectly (which it seldom does) you would have the order in just over two months.

Good luck!!
That is one expensive ballpoint.

Here is Dayacom's description of the pen:  
[FONT=新細明體]Such type new twist ball pen kit come with Cubic  Zirconia Diamond on[/FONT]
 [FONT=新細明體]top cap and down centerband.  It is top cap twist  similar with our Elegant[/FONT]
 [FONT=新細明體]Twist ball pen kit (body barrel are no  moving.).[/FONT]


----------



## SteveG (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for the estimated price input Ed. I have not seen the pen in person, but it looks to be a good cut above most of the available "for women" designs, and I would be willing to invest about $600 to try them. My approach to kit cost  determining my retail price is different from many. I tend to look more at sales volume for a given style. So, I might price it the same as a competing "women's kit" costing $12, and be quite happy if I get higher sales volume at a lower mark up. Unfortunately, at the price of $30 per, it is unlikely we will get a MOQ 300 to work.
Steve


----------



## edstreet (Jul 13, 2013)

The issue is this. can you put a rollerball in there ?  How about the pencil mechanism, would that go in?  If you can put some type of rollerball and pencil in there then you would possibly have a good seller.  If it's ballpoint only then that may be a very tough sell.

Also shame they could not send 1 sample of each plating as their photo's suck and not much detail to be seen from that.


----------



## BRENDA WITTE (Jul 14, 2013)

So sorry, folks. I have been so crazy stressed lately and it slipped my mind. In the past when I tries to get info from Dayacom about this pen, I had NO luck.They wouldn't even tell me any of the vendors they sell to. I thought maybe I could buy some from them. So, I contacted CSUSA to see if they would check for me since they sell Dayacom products. They did. At that time, the Cupid kit was for sale only in quanities of 500. CSUSA said they would buy 300 if I would buy 200. Well, there was no way I could buy 200 kits. I was also told that the price was $43 per kit. Now, Dayacom has dropped the quantity down to 300. I am going to call them tomorrow(Monday) and see what kind of deal we can make. As soon as I find out I will post on here.  I am excited to see so much interest in this kit. Thanks to everyone.  Brenda Witte


----------



## BKelley (Jul 15, 2013)

I would buy some depending on cost.

Ben


----------



## BRENDA WITTE (Jul 16, 2013)

I just spoke with CSUSA about the Cupid kit from Dayacom.  Dayacom only sells these in lots of 300.  CSUSA will order them for us. The cost for each kit is $35.48. And, at lots of 300 the total cost is $10,644. That is for each finish. So, do we have that much interest?


----------



## alphageek (Jul 16, 2013)

Just remember - that also means the 300 is not just that kit, but means all the same plating.


----------



## SteveG (Jul 16, 2013)

I have not held this kit in my hand, and so am going out on a limb a bit here. I see this design as having the "Class" to appeal to higher-end women buyers, and men buying for women. So I am, as I previously stated, willing to go $600, about 18 sets, to try it (maybe more to put it over the top). I doubt we would even come close to getting two different platings, and would suggest rhodium as the one. To clarify Brenda, did CSUSA commit to this price with no markup? I believe we would need a poll to test for willing buyers here, and go from there. Thanks for spearheading the inquiry to see if this might work.
Steve Guzy


----------



## Janster (Aug 17, 2013)

I am down for a few DOP ( depending on pricing)..........Jan


----------



## Monty (Aug 17, 2013)

I am closing this thread because Brenda PM'ed me that there would be too much red tape invloved for international shipping and that anyone ordering would need an agent and international shipping number etc.
She said that it would most likely be best if we had a order them for us.


----------

